# red eagle



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

i have just return from the isle of wight after a break to find red eagle out of service and is in dry dock for repair.
i have been told this is due fishing line tangle around her propeller, i am not surprised by this because i have seen anglers casting thier lines as the ferry either leaving or arriving.
even though fishing is not allowed at the town quay no one had stopped them, maybe now they will enforced this fishing ban!!!.
I have sadly seen the terrible condtion of ps ryde no way they will now restore her, her midship is now badly twisted. the only kind thing to do is to get on and scrap her.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the news on the PS RYDE. Did you manage to get some photos of her


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

*red eagle/ps ryde*

Yes i have some photos and i will try to upload them today.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

I read somewhere she'd picked up a fishing net rather than a line.


----------

